# Winners: To Claim Your Prize



## Yvonne G (Dec 17, 2018)

In order to claim your prize at Tortoise Supply, you need to make an account with them. Josh will send Tyler your email addresses and where you placed in the contest (the amount of your prize).


----------



## Stuart S. (Dec 17, 2018)

Thank you ma’am


----------



## TechnoCheese (Dec 17, 2018)

If we already had an account using the same email, we don’t need to do anything, correct?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Dec 17, 2018)

I made my account today.


----------



## Stuart S. (Jan 2, 2019)

Will the tortoise supply accounts be credited by Tyler? That’s how it works? Hope everyone had a Happy New Year


----------



## TylerStewart (Jan 2, 2019)

I got the official list today and I credited all the winners that had their email in my system (account created). There was 5 of the 12 that didn't have their email in my system (3, 4, 5, 8th and 9th places). If you want your credit, please shoot me an email at [email protected]. Everyone else should have their credit in their account now.


----------



## Josh (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks Tyler!


----------



## vladimir (Jan 3, 2019)

TylerStewart said:


> I got the official list today and I credited all the winners that had their email in my system (account created). There was 5 of the 12 that didn't have their email in my system (3, 4, 5, 8th and 9th places). If you want your credit, please shoot me an email at [email protected]. Everyone else should have their credit in their account now.



Sorry I'm late! I went to create an account today but it seems there is an issue with the CAPTCHA required for registration. reCAPTCHA V1 is disabled and it refers to http://g.co/recaptcha/upgrade

Has anyone else run into this?


----------



## CarolM (Jan 3, 2019)

TylerStewart said:


> I got the official list today and I credited all the winners that had their email in my system (account created). There was 5 of the 12 that didn't have their email in my system (3, 4, 5, 8th and 9th places). If you want your credit, please shoot me an email at [email protected]. Everyone else should have their credit in their account now.


Hi Tyler sent you an email. No. 3 winner. Then figured out where I needed to go to create an account but could not as had same problem as Vladimir.


----------



## CarolM (Jan 3, 2019)

vladimir said:


> Sorry I'm late! I went to create an account today but it seems there is an issue with the CAPTCHA required for registration. reCAPTCHA V1 is disabled and it refers to http://g.co/recaptcha/upgrade
> 
> Has anyone else run into this?


Yes just did.


----------



## Stuart S. (Jan 3, 2019)

Awesome! Thanks brother!


----------



## TylerStewart (Jan 3, 2019)

I disabled Captcha for now, I was getting too many emails for a new Russian bride. I am perfectly fine with my fiery redhead wife.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jan 3, 2019)

TylerStewart said:


> I disabled Captcha for now, I was getting too many emails for a new Russian bride. I am perfectly fine with my fiery redhead wife.


@TylerStewart
Did you get my email?
I created my account on Dec 17th, but don't see where my credit is in my account. Where would I find that, or did I mess up?

And thank you for our prizes!


----------



## vladimir (Jan 3, 2019)

Thanks Tyler, I'm all good now. Thanks again for the generous prizes!


----------



## vladimir (Jan 3, 2019)

KarenSoCal said:


> @TylerStewart
> Did you get my email?
> I created my account on Dec 17th, but don't see where my credit is in my account. Where would I find that, or did I mess up?
> 
> And thank you for our prizes!



I see the info about the credit listed under https://www.tortoisesupply.com/account.php, on the left side of the page beneath the "Manage your Account" menu


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jan 3, 2019)

vladimir said:


> I see the info about the credit listed under https://www.tortoisesupply.com/account.php, on the left side of the page beneath the "Manage your Account" menu


Yes! It's there now! Thanks!


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jan 3, 2019)

KarenSoCal said:


> @TylerStewart
> Did you get my email?
> I created my account on Dec 17th, but don't see where my credit is in my account. Where would I find that, or did I mess up?
> 
> And thank you for our prizes!


I found it now! Thank you!


----------



## CarolM (Jan 3, 2019)

TylerStewart said:


> I disabled Captcha for now, I was getting too many emails for a new Russian bride. I am perfectly fine with my fiery redhead wife.


Lol.


----------



## CarolM (Jan 3, 2019)

Thank you Tyler for the prizes. And thank you Josh for organising it all.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 3, 2019)

CarolM said:


> Hi Tyler sent you an email. No. 3 winner. Then figured out where I needed to go to create an account but could not as had same problem as Vladimir.


Carol: I think your picture was the #7 picture, no?


----------



## CarolM (Jan 3, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> Carol: I think your picture was the #7 picture, no?


Yes it was. I was thinking of when it was up for the vote it was the third on the list. It is all sorted now so no worries.


----------



## CarolM (Jan 3, 2019)

CarolM said:


> Yes it was. I was thinking of when it was up for the vote it was the third on the list. It is all sorted now so no worries.


Sorry if I confused anyone.


----------



## TylerStewart (Jan 3, 2019)

The list Josh had sent me had an old email from hers on an account she made in 2014 that she was no longer using, so I had credit the 7th place prize to that email address. She made a new account with a new address, so I switched the credit from the old email to her new one.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 3, 2019)

Whew! Another crisis averted!!


----------

